# UK-M Clothing - T-Shirt Decisions



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm faced with a few decisions to make this week, I'd appreciate some feedback on what people want in terms of t-shirts.

Here are the options:

*Style:*

Regular, slightly Fitted or Stretch

*Neck:*

Crew Neck or V Neck?

*Fabric:*

100% Cotton, Cotton/Polyester split or 100% Polyester

If you grab a couple of your favorite t-shirts, what are they made of? Why do you like them?

Thanks!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Slightly fitted, crew neck and either 100% cotton or 50/50 split


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Slightly fitted, crew neck and either 100% cotton or 50/50 split


X2,

slightly fitted with a crew or slight v neck, just not a big swooping nipple hight v..


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

ringspun


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Has to be 100% cotton, no doubt. Slightly fitted maybe with a high V-neck.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

100% cotton, slightly fitted, crew neck


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

^^^^^^ This


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Slightly fitted. Crew neck. 100% cotton


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

regular or maybe slightly fitted, crew neck


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Slightly fitted, Crew neck and 100% cotton


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

This?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Slightly fitted, crew neck, 100% cotton


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Slightly fitted, crew neck and either 100% cotton or 50/50 split


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Slightly fitted, crew neck and either 100% cotton or 50/50 split


----------



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

are you actually going to get the t-shirts done this time?

Over the last couple of years there's been plenty talk about getting UK-M clothing, with zero outcome...


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

DGM said:


> are you actually going to get the t-shirts done this time?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/266696-uk-m-clothing-update.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/266764-uk-m-clothing-preview-thread.html


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

A bit more expensive and out of season but has anyone considered sweatshirts? (The hoodless/zipless type) Always useful to wear for all sorts - around the house, training, to the shop, to the gym over a vest (can look like a bit of a div walking around in a tank top in the street!)


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Slightly fitted, 100% cotton and crew neck. Also don't make the sleeves too long ;-)


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

100% cotton, slightly fitted, choice of necks maybe, if not then crew


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Slightly fitted, crew neck, 100% cotton


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

This ^


----------



## simonf888 (Aug 4, 2014)

Stretch and v-neck and definitely cotton.


----------

